# Store bought Marinade.



## jakesmith (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not one for enjoying a store bought marinade. But in a pinch sometimes you have to improvise. That has lead to a new find for me.

I recently picked up a "Jack Daniels Mequite Marinade Pack" and I have to say it is pretty good and easy. They put a mixture of spices and of course the all important Jack Daniels into a plastic bag. All you have to do is open the ziplock plastic bag, insert meat. shake around a lil'bit to get hte marinade distributed. Wait 30 minutes and cook. The flavor is really good actually.

What is convenient for me is I can pick up a couple steaks from the store along with a marinade bag, throw the steaks in the bag when I leave the store and by the time I get home (30 min drive) they are ready for the grill.

Give it a try. You will be surprised with the flavor.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you've got a great shortcut that works for you, congrats. I will give it a try.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 10, 2008)

I have used those a few times also and they are pretty good and as easy as you can get.


----------

